# fruit flies



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i have this bad problem with fruit flies lately. i dont know where there comming from and cant seem to get rid of them not matter what i do. i've found a scattered one in roxy's pen, mainly water dish. other than being a major pain in the butt, do they cause any real threat to hedgies ?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't believe so (no more than other insects) but my hedgie will attack a fruit fly most viciously.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i didnt think so, just had to be sure


----------



## kiukitsu (Dec 2, 2008)

How does a fruitfly look like?

Coz i see some tiny flies at my hedgie's cage. Even after cleaning them, giving my hedge a bath, transferring the cage into a different location. They just don't go away.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

there really tiny black flies. they just fly around being annoying. they're probly not comming from your hedgie's cage, probly just more interested in its food. they come from drains, lay eggs in plants you might have around the house, if there was a spill in your kitchen and you missed it during cleaning they can nest there also... they mostly come from damp places. but once you get them there almost impossible to get rid of. i've bleached all the drains in my house, had to throw out plants, i gutted my kitchen, but they keep comming back :?


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.the-piedpiper.co.uk/th6h.htm

http://www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef621.asp

easiest way to know about that kind of flies , ;-)))


----------

